# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  motor step kêu xè xè

## honganle

chào các anh. em lắp mạch điện sử dụng card ncstudio v5. step motor. khi chạy thì nghe tiếng xè xè. có hay không có biến tần cũng bị. Xin nhờ các cao nhân giúp đỡ em với ạ

----------


## nhatson

driver dùng loại nào ah?

----------


## honganle

loại này đây ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> loại này đây ạ.


điẹn áp đang dùng là bi nhiêu?
tấm 30 40vdc mí ok, 24v là hơi thấp vs em motor 86.
vân đề ở drive... nên liên lạc vs nhà cc để được hổ trợ

----------


## honganle

ok anh. em xài biến áp 70v ra nha anh.

----------


## solero

Dòng DMA là Driver Digital, không hiểu do thuật toán điều khiển như nào thi thoảng có tiếng kêu iiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiii như là servo bị Hunting nhưng ko sao cả. Muốn hết hẳn thì đổi sang dòng MA sẽ hết nhưng chạy chậm sẽ bị ồn hơn dòng DMA.

----------


## honganle

> Dòng DMA là Driver Digital, không hiểu do thuật toán điều khiển như nào thi thoảng có tiếng kêu iiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiii như là servo bị Hunting nhưng ko sao cả. Muốn hết hẳn thì đổi sang dòng MA sẽ hết nhưng chạy chậm sẽ bị ồn hơn dòng DMA.


lần đầu làm nên em chưa có kinh nghiệm nha anh. em có kiểm tra lại thì có 2 cái driver bị còn 2 cái còn lại thì êm ru.

----------


## honganle

> điẹn áp đang dùng là bi nhiêu?
> tấm 30 40vdc mí ok, 24v là hơi thấp vs em motor 86.
> vân đề ở drive... nên liên lạc vs nhà cc để được hổ trợ


em xài biến áp 70v vậy với motor 86 mình để dòng điện khoảng bao nhiêu là phù hợp đây anh

----------


## nhatson

> em xài biến áp 70v vậy với motor 86 mình để dòng điện khoảng bao nhiêu là phù hợp đây anh


thường em thấy 4A đến 6A

----------


## ktshung

Chắc là cái quản tản nhiệt trên nắp driver đó bác, nếu tiếng kêu ở mô tơ bác đổi tráo driver xem nó thay đổi ntn

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

thấy bộ này đang mới vì thế trước hết là liên hệ bên bán để họ kiểm tra chứ bán rồi bỏ con giữa chợ đâu được. Nếu bên bán mà lằng nhằng buộc phải tự sửa chữa thì khi đó anh em sẽ trợ giúp cho bác đỡ tốn tiền.

----------


## honganle

> thấy bộ này đang mới vì thế trước hết là liên hệ bên bán để họ kiểm tra chứ bán rồi bỏ con giữa chợ đâu được. Nếu bên bán mà lằng nhằng buộc phải tự sửa chữa thì khi đó anh em sẽ trợ giúp cho bác đỡ tốn tiền.


em đổi qua đổi lại đủ cách thì thấy cái motor nào mà lắp đúng cái driver bị lỗi là nó kêu. có 1 cái chạy rất êm. cái còn lại nó không kêu xè xè mà nghe tiếng motor khi quay nó kêu. em cũng liên hệ nhà cung cấp rồi và họ đã đổi lại cái mới cho em.
cám ơn mọi người giúp đỡ.

----------


## honganle

> Chắc là cái quản tản nhiệt trên nắp driver đó bác, nếu tiếng kêu ở mô tơ bác đổi tráo driver xem nó thay đổi ntn


tiếng motor kêu nha anh. cái motor nào lắp trúng driver bị lỗi là nó kêu. khi chạy xong motor đó vẫn kêu

----------


## solero

Dòng DMA cho phép tuning nha. Tuning lại xem có đỡ hơn ko?

----------


## honganle

> Dòng DMA cho phép tuning nha. Tuning lại xem có đỡ hơn ko?


tunning bằng mấy cần gạt SW1 SW2... hay bằng cách nào khác vậy anh

----------


## Nam Anh

Dòng này hình như không hỗ trợ turning
Driver DMA860H có công nghệ tự điều chỉnh
Cũng không thấy cổng giao tiếp như các dòng khác

Thanks!

----------


## solero

> tunning bằng mấy cần gạt SW1 SW2... hay bằng cách nào khác vậy anh


Bác gạt lên rồi gạt xuống SW4 trong 1 giây là autotuning nha.

----------


## honganle

> Bác gạt lên rồi gạt xuống SW4 trong 1 giây là autotuning nha.


cám ơn anh nhiều nha

----------


## Nam Anh

> Bác gạt lên rồi gạt xuống SW4 trong 1 giây là autotuning nha.


Đây là chức năng dùng được cho DM556
Nhưng Tài liệu của DMA860H không đề cập đến chức năng này của SW4, chưa thử nhưng e đoán là không dùng được SW4 để Auto Tuning

 :Smile:

----------


## Nam Anh

> cám ơn anh nhiều nha



Dòng Driver của bác không nằm trong series này nên khả năng không hỗ trợ chức năng Tuning bằng SW4.
Bác thử rồi báo kq cho mọi người lấy kinh nghiệm nhé.

Thanks!

----------


## solero

Sorry chắc em nhầm sang dòng DM. Dòng DMA860H không thấy tài liệu trên hãng (chỉ thấy tài liệu DMA860E). 1 là hàng sản xuất dùng nội địa, 2 là hàng nhái.

----------


## Nam Anh

> Sorry chắc em nhầm sang dòng DM. Dòng DMA860H không thấy tài liệu trên hãng (chỉ thấy tài liệu DMA860E). 1 là hàng sản xuất dùng nội địa, 2 là hàng nhái.


Nghe người bán hàng nói là hàng "nâng cấp" của MA860H (Leadshine), mà trên trang chủ của Leadshine không thấy đề cập, tài liệu "nâng cấp" cũng không có nên dùng tạm tài liệu của hãng, nói chung 2 con này gần như tương đuơng nhau và cùng Tự Động Điều Chỉnh Parameter Để Tương Thích Với Motor Hiện Dùng:
-> nếu sử dụng mà có gì bất thường -> đổi Driver khác.

http://www.leadshine.com/UploadFile/Down/MA860Hm.pdf

Thanks!

----------


## gamble

Dòng DMA là Driver Digital, không hiểu do thuật toán điều khiển như nào thi thoảng có tiếng kêu iiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiii như là servo bị Hunting nhưng ko sao cả. Muốn hết hẳn thì đổi sang dòng MA sẽ hết nhưng chạy chậm sẽ bị ồn hơn dòng DMA.

----------


## nhatson

> Dòng DMA là Driver Digital, không hiểu do thuật toán điều khiển như nào thi thoảng có tiếng kêu iiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiii như là servo bị Hunting nhưng ko sao cả. Muốn hết hẳn thì đổi sang dòng MA sẽ hết nhưng chạy chậm sẽ bị ồn hơn dòng DMA.


kêu em nghĩ do layout hơn là do thuật toán ợ

----------


## CKD

> Sorry chắc em nhầm sang dòng DM. Dòng DMA860H không thấy tài liệu trên hãng (chỉ thấy tài liệu DMA860E). 1 là hàng sản xuất dùng nội địa, 2 là hàng nhái.


DMA860H có mã trên site tiếng hoa ạ.

----------


## barbosa

Dòng DMA là Driver Digital, không hiểu do thuật toán điều khiển như nào thi thoảng có tiếng kêu iiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiii như là servo bị Hunting nhưng ko sao cả. Muốn hết hẳn thì đổi sang dòng MA sẽ hết nhưng chạy chậm sẽ bị ồn hơn dòng DMA.

----------

